# AEB in MK1 Cabriolet (harness help) pics inside



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

The engine and wiring harness is from a 99 Audi A4 and going into my 85 Cabriolet I have been bringing back form the dead. So I've been building this AEB engine in my garage and Im getting close to being finished. I put the harness on last night and noticed a few extra plugs and need help identifying them. THanks for the help in advance. :thumbup:

This is next to the MAF there is two identical plugs one is longer than the other. I know one is for the N75 valve. but which one? and what is the other for??



















This unknown plug is located near the ECU and fuse box plugs??










These are located near the oil stand. Maybe for the transmision??



















And what about this one? Its located next to the O2 sensor plugs?


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ok one of the first two is for the evap valve (part of the vapour recovery system).
The ones near the oil stand are indeed for the transmission. One is the speedo and one is for the reverse switch.
The last round one is for the level sender in the coolant tank.

Here's an AEB wiring diagram so you can check the wire colours: http://www.corradov8.com/pics/wiring/97_A4_AEB.pdf

The last two aren't on there I think, but everything important for the motor is :thumbup:


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

MikkiJayne said:


> Ok one of the first two is for the evap valve (part of the vapour recovery system).
> The ones near the oil stand are indeed for the transmission. One is the speedo and one is for the reverse switch.
> The last round one is for the level sender in the coolant tank.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replys. You are right in the first pic one is for the evap N80 valve. It is the short one. (I found this out form another member in the 1.8t forum.)... So I still need to know what the long one is for??

For the ones next to the oil stand. It has also been confirmed in the other thread that those plugs are likely for the transmission. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5514948-AEB-Wiring-harness-Pics-inside He thought the 3 plug was for the speed sensor?? THe 5 plug was unknown :screwy: and the round plug was for the back up light. But I have a feeling your right about the round one being for the coolant level sensor. It just has a cheaper look to the plug and looks like thats what it could be. :thumbup: With both of your replies to the two threads Im beganing to think the two plugs next to teh oil stand are in fact for the trans. And Im leaning toward the 3 plug being for the back up lights and the other 5 plug being for the cluster??? Who knows the wiring harness could be from and automatic trans and the 5 plug could be for that?? I really appriciate the help and thanks again. :thumbup:eace:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Just checked one I have in the shop:

3-pin - speed sensor
5-pin - reverse / back up lights
round 2-pin - coolant level 

The long 2-pin next to the evap is the N75

:beer:


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

MikkiJayne said:


> Just checked one I have in the shop:
> 
> 3-pin - speed sensor
> 5-pin - reverse / back up lights
> ...


THat is awsome!! :thumbup: Thanks very much for all your help eace: Im have almost everything worked out now. I get to swap this in the start of next year. :snowcool:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

MikkiJayne said:


> Ok one of the first two is for the evap valve (part of the vapour recovery system).
> The ones near the oil stand are indeed for the transmission. One is the speedo and one is for the reverse switch.
> The last round one is for the level sender in the coolant tank.
> 
> ...


 This is awesome thanks for sharing that link


----------

